# Secret Love



## WishMaster (May 28, 2005)

Hello to all, 

Im a new member here and im from Mauritius. This is my first post and i want to have your point of views...
Im met someone some weeks ago and im very happy with that person and we work at the same place... I wanted that person to be mine and to be by my side but suddenly he met somone else and he wanted that person.... The problem is that she doesn't know about my feeling.. What to do, I let her aware about my feeling or i just keep it secret and continue to suffer...? Or i try to compromise with myself? please reply me Everybody's comments are most welcome...

Regards, 
Wish Master


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 28, 2005)

I have to admit I got confused by the "he" and "she" in that post... I don't know who is who...


----------



## hugsy (May 29, 2005)

a bit confusing but i think the person posting is a woman who wants to be with a man she knows from work.  the man met another woman whom i think works with the two of them.  and the woman posting wants to know if she should say anything to the other woman about her feelings for the man.  i guess it's so that she would know that there is something between her and the man and she won't get in between them.  
am i understanding right?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 29, 2005)

Oh. If you're correct, hugsy, I'd say I'm not sure there is anything to be gained from saying anything to the other woman, other than likely embarassment for Wishmaster.


----------



## WishMaster (May 31, 2005)

*thx for your reply*

Hi Dr David, 

Thanks for your  reply, im fact u r right there was a little confusing between the person..

let me clarify it, me im a  guy and that person i met is a girl we were together and i was happy with her but that  same girl met someone else recently and try to avoid me and we are no longer the same.. but i developed a feeling for her unfortunately i didn't let her aware of my feeling. What to do, i compromise with myself and change that feeling or i better tell her?

regards

Wish Master


----------



## sister (May 31, 2005)

If you can do it, i mean, if you are strong enough to open up and confess, than do it. Tell her about your feelings, don't conceal it. I'm sure now, that concealing your feelings leads to suffering, so it's better to try your luck, than to sit and regard later, that you haven't done this. Perhaps this girl will change her mind and be with you, perhaps she needs someone who will really love her, and this someone is you.

Good luck.


----------



## mrdaniel (Jun 25, 2005)

try to get her alone and see if thier is any sparks, since it is a work envrioment you have to be cautious , your feeling are important but you have to be careful when throwing your feelings around, good luck


----------



## mrdaniel (Jun 25, 2005)

try to get her alone and see if thier is any sparks, since it is a work envrioment you have to be cautious , your feeling are important but you have to be careful when throwing your feelings around, good luck


----------



## growingup (Jun 26, 2005)

From the dates on this thread, I'm sure a lot has happened since. But one thing I've learned is not to share feelings with a woman who may not be interested. It scares them a bit, but rather to simply ask her for a date or invite her for coffee. That way, you are doing something and not suffering in silence, while also protecting your heart from being broken outright. If she says no, she only broke the coffee's heart!


----------



## growingup (Jun 26, 2005)

From the dates on this thread, I'm sure a lot has happened since. But one thing I've learned is not to share feelings with a woman who may not be interested. It scares them a bit, but rather to simply ask her for a date or invite her for coffee. That way, you are doing something and not suffering in silence, while also protecting your heart from being broken outright. If she says no, she only broke the coffee's heart!


----------

